# Wee on my pillow



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was a little upset last night - Olive is nearly 13 weeks now and is pretty much house broken. She goes out regularly and we have our evening routine which is the same every night. 

She is allowed on the furniture and I don't mind that at all but last night I got into bed and found that she had weed on my pillow and it had gone through two pillows and soaked them so I had to put them straight in the wash.

Does anyone know why she might have done this? She had been out the usual amounts of times and she was probably only out of my sight for a few minutes. 

She has had accidents on the floor which is easily resolved but why my pillow? She loves the bed and comes in, in the morning so I found it really odd.

Any ideas would be great.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hiya.

I'm not sure if there are any reasons for this? Maybe your smell would be really strong on your pillow?

Could it just be that she had more to drink than normal prior to this and hadn't been out for a wee for a while and she just took the opportunity to wee there??

Hope it doesn't happen again!!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm really not sure. She may have drunk more but she did such a big one it soaked through 2 of my pillows.

Do you know what they say about weeing on familiar smells etc?


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes I have read that it is common for a dog to urinate on familiar smells especially that of their owner.

Here is something I found on the interntet the other day because I researched it myself after Baxter starting urinating in his bed. He hadn't done it to start with and then because he chewed up a soft toy we had got him we put a couple of old t-shirts with our smell in his bed thinking it would give him some more cushioning and warmth now it's colder and something that smelt of us would help him but he started weeing in his bed. Since I have taken them out and washed them and obviously removed our scent as such he is dry again.

_
Puppy Urination

Puppies have little control over their bladders and can usually only go two to three hours without a potty break. Puppies left alone are likely to pee in locations that smell familiar, and your clothing can be a prime target. This is not a deliberate attempt to upset you; it's simply a puppy finding a way to use the bathroom that feels safe to her.


Scent Marking

Dogs -- particularly male dogs -- are highly territorial and tend to mark things they think are theirs with urine. In many cases, dogs choose to mark their owners' clothing because it smells like their territory. This is a way for the dog to establish what is his. Many dog owners mistakenly label this behavior as aggressive dominance, but in reality, it's simply a failure of supervision and potty training. Dogs who are fully housebroken, who receive adequate attention and who are not given opportunities to mark their owners' clothes avoid this behavior._

I think maybe if you said it was a lot of wee Olive must have also been desperate and took the opportunity to wee on your pillow.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

thats great thanks.
little madam though she had gone out not too long before but maybe I missed her drinking lots. Who knows. 
At least its not out of naughtiness just being a baby.

thanks for looking that up for me


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Last weekend I was changing the sheets on my bed and as I was pulling the sheets off the bed I threw them into a pile on the floor. Penny came in (she's 6-7 months old and completely potty trained) and she walked over to the pile of sheets and peed on top of it - right in front of me!! Needless to say, she got in trouble and spent some alone time outside! But I really think that she was marking the sheets because they smell like me and Penny is super attached to me - it's something that I'm working on with her, because she is very jealous/possessive of me. Whenever Cash wants some attention, Penny will physically put herself between us. They love each other and get along great, but Penny definitely wants to be queen bee.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe it was just her way of letting you know it was clean sheet night???


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

reminds me of one night when I'd got home after a night on the town. Apparently I'd sleepwalked and took a pee in my sisters handbag, of course in the morning I tried blaming the dog we had at the time only to be met with the comment,,"well it must be a damned clever dog to fasten the buckles back up".....caughtout.com :


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny seems to be developing a bad habit! I have company coming this weekend and I was changing the sheets on the guest bed, while I was putting the sheets in the washing machine Penny jumped up on the bed and peed!!! 

Little brat - I think at this point someone is challenging me, I think she's trying to claim the bed as hers. The battle of the wills has begun...


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Crazycash - good luck with your battle. Girl fights are worse than boy fights. 😳 I thought my Penny marked awhile back and maybe that once she did. But we haven't had it anymore thank goodness. Just honest accidents which also infuriate me bec I always feel like its my fault and therefore preventable.


----------

